# Nürnberg Tiergarten - Abfahrten auf Video --> wo sind diese Trails genau?



## CalypsoNRG (6. September 2016)

Hi,

ich war schon am Tiergarten und habe kleine Teile der Strecken dieses Videos auch gefunden:






Könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich z.B. gpx-Daten zu diesen Abfahrten finden kann, wie sie genau heissen oder wo sie starten/enden (GPS-Koordinaten, markanter Punkt..zB. von "ganz oben" auf der Anhöhe, von der grösseren Schotterweg-Kreuzung aus, wo der Hauptansteig geschafft ist und sich ein grosses Schild befindet  etc).

Hier ein paar Files...da sollte sie auch dabei sein:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ctwstiihywszejbw





http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ljdvpjnmbedllefv

Vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2016)

Nein.
Komm morgen zum Kennenlerntreff der NürnbergsDAVradler um 18:00 am Tiergarten. Dann lernst Du genug Leute kennen, welche die Trails dort kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2016)

Alte Veste ist aber nicht am Tiergarten, die ist in Zirndorf ... und den Rest findet man auch wenn man nicht blind durch die Gegend rund im den Schmausenbuck radelt. 
GPX und so nen krampf braucht kein Mensch und so soll es auch bleiben


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2016)

"Omnia habent ortus suaque incrementa sed ecce quem cernis nunquam bos fuit hic vitulus."
Jener, unter dem das steht, hätte das mit der Alten Veste auch erzählt.

Aber was Du über GPX sagst, stimmt 100% !


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "vitulus."



Die Kuh, was hat die damit zutun?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2016)

Kalb heisst das das.
"Alles hat einen Anfang und ein Wachstum, doch war dieser Ochse nie ein Kalb."
Steht unter dem auf der Fleischbrücke.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Steht unter dem auf der Fleischbrücke.



Ja ich weiß,gibts eigentlich den Wurzelsepp dort noch am Hauptmarkt ?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2016)

Den @Wurzelsepp12345 gibt's eher bei den NuernbergsDAVradler http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/nuernbergsdavradler.883/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2016)

Dödel  ... ich meinte den Kräuterladen


----------



## microbat (6. September 2016)

Ja - an der Ecke am Brunnen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2016)

Danke, der war früher ja mal an der Brücke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalypsoNRG (8. September 2016)

Danke für die Infos soweit, treffen sich die DAVler jede Woche? Falls ja, würde ich mich da in der Tat mal anschliessen!

Sonst jemand konkrete Koordinaten zur Hand / eine Karte mit Kreuzen / eine gute Beschreibung der Start- und Endpunkte?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2016)

CalypsoNRG schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos soweit, treffen sich die DAVler jede Woche?




http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## Jamaika23 (10. September 2016)

Lass doch mal zusammenfahren, fahre dort öfter und kenne mittlerweile paar Trails


----------



## mk91126 (27. Januar 2018)

hi calypso,

kenne das video auch - mega trails - habe letztes jahr schon die big line dort gesucht nicht gefunden - es gibt am tiergarten hinten rum echt coole spots paar anlieger Drops und kicker... falls also jemand weiß wo diese big line ist - wäre echt cool...habe sie einmal auf kommot gefunden - ist aber nicht mehr drinn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Januar 2018)

Frag halt die mal viellicht sagen sie es dir
https://m.facebook.com/NbgSchmausenbuckLocals/?locale2=de_DE


----------

